# Help me with feed choice questions



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I use CPC Commodities for bulk feed, I am about to order another tote sack of bulk feed and would like some advice from those who know more than me...

Feeding a 2yr old heifer & 2- 6mo old calf's, also feeding the same feed to 3 horses..

All are on a lot, cows are separate from the horses, all have free choice hay.

The last sack of feed was 13% grower, everyone loved it, I hand feed every evening.

I think I want to up the protein level, thinking it's winter and they could put the extra fat content to use with body heat ??

If ya have time, look over this link below and advise me what I should feed this time please.

I'm leaning towards their "CPC 16% Supreme"

http://cpccommodities.com/cpc/nutrition/cattle/beef-cattle-feeds/

Thanks, Chris


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

The 16% ration would be good for the 2 calves.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Whats your goal with them? Grow them up to sell? Grow them to keep for replacements? Fatten up for butcher?

I'd agree with carcajou, that the 16% would be great for the calves. Depending what your going to do with the 2 year old, she wouldn't need a lot of 16% feed unless you plan to fatten her. I wouldn't think your temps in the winter would make your animals require much extra feed in the winter but I could be wrong.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

The label sounds about right feeding 1 to 2.5lbs per hunderweight to those 6 weight calves with free choice hay. I wouldn't feed the 2 year old that rate unless you want her huge.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Thanks, the plan for the 2 calf's are to be freezer meat when they are a bit bigger, the 2yr old will get AI'd when I can find someone to do it so she will be a mamma cow... I do feed the calf's in a separate pen from the 2yr old so I can regulate the amount everyone gets...

No the temps aren't that bad other than a few weeks like what is coming next week, just don't want to be caught off guard either...

Thanks


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The 16% contains Rumensin, which is toxic to horses (as is Bovatec).

Just glancing through the different feed analysis, I like the Jump Start 14%. It has 4% crude fat.

It is the digestion (fermentation) of hay that produces body heat to keep both horses and cattle warm during the cold months. The feed supplement will provide more protein and energy.

With cattle, the rumen converts protein into nitrate. Nitrate is stored in the rumen and released into the dry matter the bovine eats. That is basically how lick tubs work. They cause the cow to eat more hay so the rumen can unload the nitrate. The rumen can store the nitrates up to 3 days.

I personally like a feed with high fat content during the winter.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Tim, I have asked about the Rumensin and they told me it is only added IF the customer asks for it as a option...

Thanks I will figure it out as I'm going to order it this week..

Chris


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Iam like Tim I like to feed higher fat contents when it's cold .. soy oil works well for me.. those 2 young calves need the higher Protane levels more than the 2 yr because that will help the reach their full growth potential . The 2 yr 13 % is adequate for her the horses.. good hay and a few oats is fine .since you are hand feeding the 2 calves separate then you can tweak their feed ration as needed right .?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Don't have any recommendations on the feed (thank goodness livestock are part of our history  ) but CPC got my attention. They are headquartered about 25 miles from us; super nice folks. We used to get bulk feed there and they host one of the best customer appreciation/field days ever.

Shelia


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Have them mix you 
1/3 ground corn
1/3 soy hull pellets
1/3 ddg (dried distillers grain) 
It's around 14% but a little higher in fat (energy)


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

The old timers in my neck of the woods said to give the cows corn in the winter to keep'm warm..... for what's worth, probably not much lol

Also used chop, combination of cob corn and oats, I remember loading the back of the ole pickup with cob corn and 50 lb bags of oats and hauling it to the elevator 7 miles away, would dump into a pit grind everything up and redeposit everything ground together into the back of the pickup... take back to the farm and shovel it into a bin in bottom of the barn for later use... some time the ole boy would break down and have the chop loaded into burlap bags weighing 50 lbs apiece a lot easier to get out of the truck lol


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

With "our cold" temps, I usually just make sure the cattle have plenty of hay and a wind break. They'll eat more hay when it's cold to stay warm. We use Godfrey's Econo 12% Protein, 3.5% Fat, 25% Fiber. They do really well on it, and it's designed for heifer and bull development per them. I didn't have any weight loss this winter. I have to keep the older heifers isolated during feedings to control how much they get, or they'll bully the others out of the way. They were getting overweight. My bull, who we raised on a bottle, has developed nicely. I bunk feed twice a day. Not sure about the horses, that's outta my league. I love them, but don't want any. I'd suggest 2 feeds, but I understand why you're trying to go with one logistically.


----------

